# motivating those damn employees



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://wtop.com/maryland/2016/02/deputies-man-charged-after-waving-loaded-gun-at-employees/

good times


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't see the problem here?:laughing::laughing:

Also, did it work?:whistling2:

Thirdly..... He must be due a promotion right?:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~C:thumbup:S~


----------



## lj973gm (Aug 30, 2012)

That will get them going. 

Mind blowing


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Is a baseball bat OK then ? :laughing:


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Let them work in Florida .




Don


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I prefer pepper spray.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

these work well too
http://www.walmart.com/ip/25776382?...07665335&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=79410238455&veh=sem


----------

